# [F48] Coding Enhanced Bluetooth (purely for office function)



## Ant_5246 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I picked up my new f48 yesterday and wasn't surprised to see office isn't enabled on the iDrive as I don't have the 6NF enhanced Bluetooth option. I do have pro nav and this has standard Bluetooth and streaming.

Can I firstly state I am brand new to coding, been a BMW owner for a good few years now and only recently knew it was possible. In my previous 1series I did have enhanced Bluetooth but only really used this to read text messages on the iDrive screen. 

I've read another post where it says it is possible but the discussion primarily focused around the second microphone which I don't need.

Basically I'm looking for instructions/help on how to code the office function into the vehicle! As I say I'm completely new to coding so please don't shoot me if there is any newbie parts to this post. I do have the enet coding wire.

Thanks for your help.
Antony


----------



## Ant_5246 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bump.. really hoping someone can help me with this.

I've got the software set up on my laptop purely just need to 'enable' office to work so I can read my text messages.

Willing to pay if required.


----------



## MrTracey (Jul 7, 2014)

This F48 - coding enhanced bluetooth tells you the code you need to add.

Now you need to find out how to add it. I did this on my M135i 2 years ago - but I've forgotton how to go about it. There's plenty of info in these forums on how to code...but you'll need to spend some time wading through it. Have a look here for a start.

I'll be coding this myself when my X1 arrives in September.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

How new to coding are you? Do you understand the difference between VO and FDL coding? 
Have you attempted any coding, successfully or not?


----------



## Ant_5246 (Mar 16, 2016)

MrTracey said:


> This F48 - coding enhanced bluetooth tells you the code you need to add.
> 
> Now you need to find out how to add it. I did this on my M135i 2 years ago - but I've forgotton how to go about it. There's plenty of info in these forums on how to code...but you'll need to spend some time wading through it. Have a look here for a start.
> 
> I'll be coding this myself when my X1 arrives in September.


Thanks for this - I did see your note on the other post I added a comment to. From the guides I've read I'm confident of the VO site but on several other posts the additional "VO code NBT Head Unit" has got me confused.



Almaretto said:


> How new to coding are you? Do you understand the difference between VO and FDL coding?
> Have you attempted any coding, successfully or not?


Hi, I've successfully managed to code several options on my X1 by FDL and following the guide these were done without issue, was impressed for a newbie. From what I understand that FDL is changing things to how I want them and VO is how BMW configure the car?

The guide I have says :

Re-Code for Enhanced Bluetooth:

Change FA (VO) to Remove 6NH from VO & Add 6NS to VO
VO Code HU_ENTRY & CMB_MEDIA (or just HU-NBT)
Read FA(VO)àActivate FA(VO)àRead SVTàRight-Click ECU & Select Code
Now Proceed to code HU_ENTRY & CMB_MEDIA (or just HU_NBT) Modules &#8230; or re-code if coding was already present

Where it relates to code the HU_ENTRY etc I don't know what it's saying to code this with?

Sorry for the newbie post :thumbdwn:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ant_5246 said:


> ...The guide I have says :
> 
> Re-Code for Enhanced Bluetooth:
> 
> ...


You don't understand what it means to Right-Click on HU_ENTRYNAV and then Select Code?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ant_5246 said:


> Hi, I've successfully managed to code several options on my X1 by FDL and following the guide these were done without issue, was impressed for a newbie. From what I understand that FDL is changing things to how I want them and VO is how BMW configure the car?


VO coding sets all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order. It takes the guesswork and legwork out of individually modifying Function Data Lines (FDL's) in an ECU. It is used both to add options like Enhanced Bluetooth as well as reset ECU back to factory values.

Of course it is your choice if you want to meticulously and manually change one or hundreds of parameters-depending on the feature, one at a time, through FDL coding to overwrite VO coding.


----------



## Ant_5246 (Mar 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You don't understand what it means to Right-Click on HU_ENTRYNAV and then Select Code?


I do understand that yes, but when it says code it, I've no idea what I'm coding it with or what I'm doing with the code? I'm not trying to pi** anyone off here, I'm asking for a little bit of guidance as this is all new to me. That's all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ant_5246 said:


> I do understand that yes, but when it says code it, I've no idea what I'm coding it with or what I'm doing with the code? I'm not trying to pi** anyone off here, I'm asking for a little bit of guidance as this is all new to me. That's all.


You are coding the Head Unit unit to align it with the Vehicle Order (FA), which now contains 6NS EBT Option.


----------



## Ant_5246 (Mar 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are coding the Head Unit unit to align it with the Vehicle Order (FA), which now contains 6NS EBT Option.


Thanks Shawn but I'm still none the wiser. I'm not sure how I code the head unit (yeah I know to right click etc) but in terms of what specific data/code to add is where I'm amiss. Do you know of anyone who does this for payment? I've been quoted $199 by an online company but I'm unsure if that is quite steep. It's slightly embarrassing frustrating people (who know what their doing) on a public forum.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ant_5246 said:


> Thanks Shawn but I'm still none the wiser. I'm not sure how I code the head unit (yeah I know to right click etc) but in terms of what specific data/code to add is where I'm amiss. Do you know of anyone who does this for payment? I've been quoted $199 by an online company but I'm unsure if that is quite steep. It's slightly embarrassing frustrating people (who know what their doing) on a public forum.


Well, I am trying to help you, but frankly, I do not understand your confusion. It is a simple 2-Step process:

1) Add 6NS to FA and delete 6NH if present.
2) VO Code Head Unit with the modified FA

That is it. Nothing more to know or do here.

You have been given both steps, as well as complete .pdf guides with pictures for completing both steps. If this is somehow not enough for you, then you will have to have someone else code it for you. If you like, I can do it, and it won't cost you a dime, let alone $199.


----------



## MrTracey (Jul 7, 2014)

Ant_5246 said:


> Thanks Shawn but I'm still none the wiser. I'm not sure how I code the head unit (yeah I know to right click etc) but in terms of what specific data/code to add is where I'm amiss. Do you know of anyone who does this for payment? I've been quoted $199 by an online company but I'm unsure if that is quite steep. It's slightly embarrassing frustrating people (who know what their doing) on a public forum.


In the second step, when you right click and select "Code" it initiates a process that reads the change you made in the FA (that is, adding "6NS") and "codes" the head unit accordingly.
"Code" is a process. There is nothing further to enter.

People are getting frustrated because you can't simply follow the 2 step instructions.

I say again, if you can't follow this, I would leave it alone or get someone else to do it. This is a £30,000 car you're messing with, not a smartphone.


----------



## Ant_5246 (Mar 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, I am trying to help you, but frankly, I do not understand your confusion. It is a simple 2-Step process:
> 
> 1) Add 6NS to FA and delete 6NH if present.
> 2) VO Code Head Unit with the modified FA
> ...


Hi Shawn

I managed to sort it after spending some time reading the pdf's and your advice, much appreciated thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ant_5246 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I managed to sort it after spending some time reading the pdf's and your advice, much appreciated thanks.


:thumbup:


----------

